# Now This Is A Drip Tip Thread



## Gizmo

Here is a thread for all the drip tips you guys have found..

Lets start it off with a bang:

Look at this beauty:






http://www.amazon.com/Phallus-Drip-Tip-Specialty-Fitting/dp/B00HUN5MRG/ref=pd_sxp_grid_pt_2_1


100% Hand Made *Custom Blown Specialty Item*
Made by Professional Glass Artisans
Unique and Rare Collector's Item, Production is Limited
*Impressive and Eye Catching Sure to be a Crowd Pleaser*
Borosilicate Glass. Weight: 7 grams. Length: 25.75mm. Diameter: 22mm.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

*SRA Gory Greern Zombie Finger Glass Drip Tip






http://www.etsy.com/listing/176183663/sra-gory-greern-zombie-finger-glass-drip?ref=market

Only 1 available

Overview

Handmade item
Materials: Glass, Shrink Wrap
Feedback: 64 reviews
Ships worldwide from Australia
*


----------

